# Debian - Netzwerkkarte deinstallieren



## Erpel (11. Januar 2004)

Hi.
Ich habe mir eine neue Netzwerkkarte gekauft, und dabei nicht bedacht, wie dieser Wechsel unter Linux durchzuführen ist. Bei der neuen Karte war eine Treiberdiskette(inkl Linux Treiber für 2.2.x  und 2.4.x Kernel), sowie eine Anleitung.
Leider habe ich keine Ahung, und auch keine Anleitung im Netz gefunden wie man eine alte Netzwerkkarte(oder Hardware generell) deinstalliert. Also das Kernelmodul mit den Treibern (richtig ausgedrückt?). Ich hoffe mit der Anleitung von der Karte und aus der Debian Dokumentation bei Openoffice.org  die anschließende Installation auf die Reihe zu bekommen. Aber ich denke die alte sollte vorher entfernt werden?.
Als erschwerdender Fakt kommt dazu, dass ich es heute endlich geschafft habe das 2.4. image von der CD. Früher kam immer ne Meldung, dass er ein Modul mit pcmcia nicht gefunde hat. Ich weiß aber nicht ob das bei dem neuen auch so ist. Könnte ich dieses Modul auch genauso entfernen? Weil mein PC ist ja kein Laptop und hat kein pcmcia.

Danke für jede Hilfe, ich freu mich natürlich auch über links mit mehr infos zu dem Thema. 
Erpel


----------



## Sway (12. Januar 2004)

als root "modconf" eingeben.  Da kannst du alle Module ein/ausladen.


----------



## Christian Fein (12. Januar 2004)

```
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
MODULES(5)                                                          MODULES(5)

NAME
       /etc/modules - kernel modules to load at boot time

DESCRIPTION
       The  /etc/modules file contains the names of kernel modules that are to
       be loaded at boot time, one per line. Arguments can  be  given  in  the
       same line as the module name. Comments begin with a `#', and everything
       on the line after them are ignored.

SEE ALSO
       update-modules(8)
       /usr/src/linux/Documentation/modules.txt

Debian GNU/Linux                  Version 1.1                       MODULES(5)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
```

Sprich einfach die betreffende Zeile aus der /etc/modules löschen.


----------

